# Exercise pen



## feather78 (Nov 24, 2010)

I want to get an exercise pen for my bunny that will act as his cage until his behavior improves a bit, and he will come out when I can watch him, but I want the pen for when I am not home or sleeping. I saw a few pens at the pet store, but they all said not to use them unless the rabbit was supervised. So, I wanted to see what brands people on here use and where you found them. I also want to know what the minimum size is. I don't have a lot of room in my apartment, but I want him to have enough space, and the pens at the pet store looked pretty small. I feel bad for him since he is going from free range to a pen. Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 24, 2010)

If you can afford one, get a dog x-pen. There usually have 8 panels that are 2ft wide and the height varies. Each pen can cover a 16 sqft area (4X4ft), or a 12 sqft area that is 2X6ft. You could also overlap some of the panels if you needed to make it fir your space. These make great cages for rabbits. You will need something to cover your floor to protect it from pee and chewing. As far as height, it depends on the rabbit, some can be fine with 24" but others need 36" or even 48". 
Most brands are very similar. They usually have a door in one of the panels for the animal can come and go. There are also a few that have a door that you can walk through. Check pet stores to see what they have and what the prices are like. 

You can also make an NIC pen. You will need at least 2 boxes of grids, or at least 24 grids. This will make a pen that is 12 grids long and 2 high, but you can adjust the size for what you need. Also get at least 100 zip ties to put it together. This should be cheaper than an x-pen, but might no be the best if your rabbit jumps pens.


----------



## farmerchick (Nov 24, 2010)

if you zip tie nic panels, 2 high and use a binder clip as closer you could make a pen as big as you want, and fold it up if its in the way,


----------



## feather78 (Nov 24, 2010)

farmerchick, I love your enclosure! That's awesome! 

I looked at some dog pens before, and they were really expensive, so I think I will try the NIC pen. I couldn't find the cubes anywhere, but before I saw a link to them at K-Mart, so now I know what to look for. I was looking at other people's pics and saw one with a sheet on the top, so maybe I'll try that to keep him in since my guy is a jumper. Thanks!

One more question (for now anyway): what do you put under the pen?


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Nov 24, 2010)

If you look on Amazon.com you can find some pens for around $40 and during this time of year a lot of their stuff is free shipping.


----------



## farmerchick (Nov 24, 2010)

hey i have a couple of jumpers too, the trick that i have learned is that if there is nothing on the otherside that is similar hight to the top of the pen they won't jump. i used to have these food bins that were the same hight right beside the pen and they would jump up no problem, but if theres nothing around the pen within a foot or 2 they won't attempt it, unless of course your rabbits do agility and are used to it lol!

also i used those towers to keep my opening solid, it also prevents the rabbits from moving the pen around becuase of the weight. its like fense posts 

and that is just my hardwood floor in the pen, they are litter trained so i just sweep any loose hay or poo from them digging their litter boxes every couple days, waht i have in the cage is linolium on 1 inch board with trim around it...i've seen ppl lay down blankets for the floor under the pen but any time i try that they chew and like to pee on the blanket ??? :S


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a link to a 24" Midwest pen on Amazon for $34.95 and free shipping:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002AT2IE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2010)

We got a fold pen at Petsmart about 6 years ago. Nancy would take a bunny with her to school and use it--worked out real well. Just don't remember the brand, but the cost was around $15.


----------

